# I need 2 find a good fixed pin sight



## realtreegurl (Feb 5, 2008)

i orderd a mathews DXT and now i need to find a good fixed pin sight, this is my first bow and i dont know much about brands, im not worried about the money to much. what do you guys think?


----------



## traveler33 (Feb 8, 2008)

I JUST BOUGHT A EXTREME SIGHT FOR MY OLD HOYT. IT HAS REALLY BRIGHT FIBER OPTIC PINS AND A ROUND HOUSING. ITS A GOOD SIGHT AND REASONABLY PRICED. THERE A ALOT OF REALLY GOOD SIGHS OUT THERE. GO TO A GOOD ARCHERY SHOP AND LOOK AT A FEW. 
GOOD LUCK


----------



## sotaman (Apr 6, 2004)

RTG

Get the five pin one and trust me you will love it I have never seen a brighter set of pins

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templ ... id=0039056

If the link didnt work its the flash point black gold. I love mine,


----------



## RiverRob (Jul 24, 2007)

you can find some really good deals on here
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/forumdisplay.php?f=101

depends what you are looking for in a sight, small pins, bright pins, toughness, ect
i like copper john, extreme and viper sights.

you can even get better fibers and add length with tubing to upgrade.


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

I love my Carolina Archery Forfire sight. I've only got the cheap model single pin on and it works amazing. They also make them with more than just one pin and with different features.

Check 'em out!

http://www.keystonecountrystore.com/Car ... ights.html


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Do you plan on hunting much from a blind with a black interior? If so, not many of the fiber optic pins work real well in them. I would look at the TruGlo line, and get one with a tritium fiber optic pin. Best of both worlds.

huntin1


----------



## sotaman (Apr 6, 2004)

Trust me you cant go wrong with that black gold pin set.


----------

